# Edifier vs. Edifier - Help me choose



## HossHuge (Apr 13, 2013)

pros that I see for each of them.

*Edifier C6XD*

optical input
dedicated amp
extra connections 
$6600 NT


http://www.edifier-international.com/products/edifier-multimedia/c6xd






*Edifier DA5000-Pro*

Bigger sub (8" vs 6.5")(freq response 20Hz vs 50hz)
more powerful (108 vs. 80 watts)
$7500 NT


http://www.edifier-international.com/products/edifier-multimedia/da5000-pro






Will an optical output make C6XD sound better than the DA5000-Pro?

I really like them both. 
Please hlp!!


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 13, 2013)

What are you connecting them to?

The DA5000 would be ok for computer use and the C6XD would work better for tv/dvd watching.

Overall they dont look that impressive.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 13, 2013)

FR@NK said:


> What are you connecting them to?



PC



FR@NK said:


> The DA5000 would be ok for computer use and the C6XD would work better for tv/dvd watching.
> 
> Overall they dont look that impressive.



They both sound much better than my Logitech's


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 13, 2013)

Well over optical you will only get 2 channel audio so you wouldnt want to use it anyways. i'ld say go with the DA5000.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Nov 2, 2013)

*Da5000 Pro*

Edifier DA5000 Pro is much powerful that the other model listed, the sub is 60W as compared to 30W of even the C6. Multiple ports are not useful to everyone. I think Da5000 Pro is a much better choice. I've heard the C3s connected to onboard sound of a crappy laptop! They sound amazing for the price.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2013)

FR@NK said:


> Well over optical you will only get 2 channel audio so you wouldnt want to use it anyways



????????? 

5.1 is possible over optical?
Are you referring to upmixing?


----------

